# drawbar hammer/wrench and vise handle



## FanMan (Jun 27, 2013)

Today I made two tools:  The first was simple, a handle for my mill vise.  My vise has a knurled knob with four holes... I was using a piece of 1/4" drill rod, but then I found this old knob while cleaning up my shop, so I cut off the head of a 3/8 x 7" bolt and turned the end down to fit the holes.

The second was a drawbar hammer/wrench... I like the ones the toolmakers at work have, but they're all 3/4" and the drawbar on my Jet mill has an 11/16" hex.  I made this one tonight with a flea market box wrench, two pieces of 1" dia x 1" long steel, and a hard plastic hammer face from McMaster.  I recessed one side of one of the steel pieces to receive the plastic hammer face, turned down the other end to fit in the wrench end I don't use, and pulled it all together with a piece of threaded rod.

The wrinkle is that I don't own a lathe... I did all the turning on the mill, with a tool bit clamped in the vise.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Jun 27, 2013)

Wow, that's especially great without a lathe wow!



Bernie


----------



## DMS (Jun 28, 2013)

Took me a second to realize you turned the other end of the wrench into the hammer. Cool idea, I like it.


----------



## 8ntsane (Jun 28, 2013)

Way to go!
That's a neat idea, and with out a lathe, that is nice work.
:thumbzup:


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 28, 2013)

that is a great idea, a hammer wrench:thinking: 
Great Work!!
)


----------



## Philco (Jun 28, 2013)

Very creative! That's a cool tool!


----------



## Sparkycuda (Jul 1, 2013)

Being a newbie machinist, this is a really neat idea that I'm "stealing" from you.

Thanks!

Ken Sharp


----------



## dtberry3 (Jul 4, 2013)

fantastic idea.  It sure beats trying to find a wrench I'm willing to cut and weld. I think going to join Sparky in stealing your idea.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gdkeyes (Jul 4, 2013)

Great idea.


----------

